# Should Our Hamster be kept in a quiet place?



## erdingtonbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

As our Living Room is very noisy all day and evening what with computer games on loudly or the radio and us in and out of the room talking as we're home all the time as we're unemployed,plus on the evening all the elecrtric lights are full on till 1am when we go to bed-so have i done the right thing moving the hamster cage into my bedroom where its nice and quiet away from the constant noise & hustle and bustle in our Living Room.
Trouble is i am a very light and poor sleeper,a insomiac in fact so i have bought some earplugs as i cant sleep with the hamster in my bedroom.I wake when he has a drink from his bottle,chews the cage bars,but he doesnt do that too often,uses his wheel-even the silent spinner and trixie wheels still make a bit of noise,so should i persevere keeping the hamster in my bedroom or just move him back into our noisy Living Room and let him get used to having us in and out the room and the tv on loud etc.
My son cant seem to keep the tv on low,as he said he likes it loud so its like been at the cinema.
It even drives m e crazy so i go out a lot during the day as i cant cope with loud noise all day as it does my head in.
You might think i'm fussing but i suffer with my nerves and stress and cant stand continual noise so heaven knows what stress been in a noisy room would cause the hamster,so do you think its best i keep the animal in my bedroom permanently and persevere and get used to sleeping with earplugs in?

I couldnt move the cage into the living room just at nighttime when we're off to bed as its a huge 100cm long Alexander cage,it'd do my back in and i'm no spring chicken as i'm in my sixties and dont enjoy good health,and also i dont think it'd be a very good thing to move the cage from room to room each day anyway as it could be stressful to the animal so in our situation i think its best to keep hammy in the bedroom 24/7,as i handle him in there at night anyway to keep him well away from the tv noise.
However hammy does go in the living room when he's going round the flat in his exercise ball but he wont stay in the living room long i notice,proberly cause of the bright electric lights and the loud television.

Do you keep your hammies in your living room-do they cope with tv,vacuum and radio and people been around,or do you like me keep hamsters in another room where its quieter and darker and handle them in that room with just a very low light on so its just enough to see what you're doing.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Don't worry too much.

We couldn't sleep with a hamster in the bedroom either. They always lived in our living room, when we had them. They were very sociable in their "out" time, and seemed untroubled by any noise.

i would say that over handling, temperature and household chemicals are the things to be most wary of.


----------

